# DUSTY AND DINKY



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Can anyone offer Dinky and Dusty a forever home? They are possibly mother and son and need to be together  they're currently with foster carers at @Homeless Cat Rescue

They're perfectly fine with other cats but are scared of young children!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

UPDATE: Dusty and Dinky went to their new forever home last night!!!! Fantastic news


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Great news, love that pic in the bed.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Charity said:


> Great news, love that pic in the bed.


Ever so pleased!! Such gorgeous kitties  Can't quite believe they're mother and son


----------

